# Minot and Surrounding Areas Delta Waterfowl Chapter



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is there any interest in forming a committee for Delta Waterfowl in the Minot area? I for one would like to get the ball rolling on this. If there are any others that are interested please post up here, shoot me a PM or an e-mail. Definitely a great opportunity to meet some new people, have a good time, and most importantly do something for the birds. Waterfowling is not just about hunting season. Time for this area of the state to get a bit more active!

Maybe a Mod could make this a sticky post???


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in and I'm not even a big waterfowl guy! I agree its time for people in our neck of the woods to be more active, there are a lot of us! The choice is yours to do something or sit idle?

TC


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Porkchop that sounds like a good idea. Did you ever get anything together with the hen house and nest structure idea you had a while back? I posted and never heard anything else, I know Delta is very helpful in the construction of these structures and may grant some funding if you guys do get something going.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd be interested!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi PorkChop,

I am interesting and I may move to Minot next week and two weeks. When is will have meeting and pm me and I can call intertper ( sign language) for me at the meeting let me know thanks Billy


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'd be interested also...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am excited to see all the support for a local chapter in Minot.

I will be in contact with Porkchop in a few days and see if we can organize a meeting date to get things going. I can hold an informational meeting for those who would be interested in hearing about where Delta is at today and what a local chapter can do to make an impact...

Thanks for the support!

Scott

Note: Porkchop PM'd me and told me he is currently in the field and will not be able to respond right away.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking forward to getting together Scott!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay guys I am happy we are startign to get some response. I am working with Deltaboy right now as what days will work for him to come up so we start off on the right foot. If any of you all have a preference of a meeting place in town let me know. It s always good to help out the local community. Or we can always do it at my house as that may save some of the guys from Upham, Westhope, Maxbass, Bottineu (sp sorry Ken), Mohall, Deering, Minot, Ruthville, Velva, Sawyer, Surrey and all points in between a little of the drive. I will keep you all posted when we have the date issue worked out.

Also I am sure you all have buddies that don't get on the computer so if you could start pimping them to come along the more the merrier. Remember its for the ducks.

Leo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on gettin things going guys. it is a lot of work, but it is fun work!

When you guys and Grand Forks get going, we should have a get together this summer. all ND chapters, Bismarck, Wilton, Fargo, Minot and Grand Forks.(we all know Deltaboy never sleeps so we may have more new chapters by summer)  pick a spot shoot some clays :sniper: eat some stuff drink some other stuff and get to know each other. could be a hoot! :beer:

get-er-done guys!!!!!

Later
Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Porkchop,

I sent you a message with a date that works for me. Let me know if this works for you and the rest of the crew.

Bob,

I like that idea! After all of the chapters have been established (Bismarck, West Fargo, Wilton, Grand Forks and Minot) we can figure a date that will work and what type of event. I like the trap shoot idea. I will keep you guys posted with this idea...

Things are looking good...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay guys it looks like the 29th at 7PM. Anybody have a suggestion of a good meeting place? I would dedicate my house but we had a baby appt yesterday and it looks like the baby is getting ready to come (5 weeks early). That being said I can't committ my place. Any ideas please PM me ASAP.

Leo


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't make that date.....my daughter is coming from Minn that day with my new grandson....

But I still want to be part of the chapter.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Will the Minot VFW work? :-?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob mentioned a get together for the chapters.How about a fishing get together at Devils Lake?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys, We might have a problem with that date. Towners DU Banquet is that night. I know theres quite a few guys from Minot that go over to that one and I'm sure some of them would be interested in getting together with us, not to mention guys from other areas that go to the banquet. 
As far as a meeting place, not to sure about the VFW in Minot. :-? 
I'll check into a couple other places tommorow.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I sent Chop some info for a press release for the radio/newspaper.

If this date doesn't work, we need to figure out a future meeting date.

I will be traveling these dates:

March 22-24

March 31 - April 5

April 14-16

April 20-22

Scott


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk and I talked today and decided that with my family stuff and the DU banq, spring snows.... that pushing the meeting back would be in the best interest of the soon to be Minot and Surrounding Area Chapter.

Once again the chapter would be for Minot AND the surrounding areas. If you have any interest in this please PM/e-mail me or post here.

Please continue to check this post as we will have a firm date for the first meeting in the near future. Remember you have a say in how your chapter plays out.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Bob Kellam: 
I like your idea for a ND Delta Committee get together. I have taken the reigns from Deltaboy for the Puddle Jumpers in Bismarck and am very interested in your thoughts on this. Deltaboy is on to much bigger things as Regional Director. It sounds like a great idea to get to know each other and share ideas with all the chapter committees. Gandergrinder is proposing a youth waterfowl workshop and hunt over the ND youth opener that we would like to tap the other chapters for help putting together. I look forward to hearing from you.

Any other thoughts and ideas from the other North Dakota Delta chapters?

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Straycat
well as you probably realize we live in a pretty good state for outdoor activity.

we could do a group project find a spot to put up some hen houses in the morning and have fun in the afternoon. maybe get all the chapters to bring 4 hen houses.

or we could all get together and and be mentors for our chapters youth hunt. take the kids out in the morning and have fun in the afternoon. we have a big BBQ planned for after the youth hunt. You guys are lucky to have Jed up there when I asked the guys to be involved with the youth hunt they took it and ran with it.

Quite a few guys are on this site and it would be fun to put some faces with names.

No definate plans just ideas!

Later 
Bob


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is a BUMP with more info. Click the link:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13908


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just another reminder about the meeting this Wed. and for info check out the thread for directions, etc.

Should be fun guys, see you soon.

Scott


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bumping it again so it gets on the Front Page. Hope to see some people there.


----------

